# Tangled Tankless



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I've been away for awhile. I was doing some work at a local Applebee's and stumbled upon this. I know you boys like pictures. This install was done by the corporate plumber that travels around and remodels the stores. The gray boot in the 2nd pic is a metal roof flashing. Enjoy :thumbup:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

It hurt my eyes just looking at the pics. I couldn't imagine seeing it in real life.


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm Surprise it works at all. :laughing: or burn the place down yet..:laughing:


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Sweet, is that gas flex connectors for water? Class act, maybe I'll call him when I redo my house again.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

504Plumber said:


> Sweet, is that gas flex connectors for water? Class act, maybe I'll call him when I redo my house again.


Nope the latest and greatest from Shanghai... :laughing:

http://www.directyiwu.com/item/corrugated-stainless-steel-8169640/


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Nope the latest and greatest from Shanghai... :laughing:
> 
> http://www.directyiwu.com/item/corrugated-stainless-steel-8169640/


Oooooooo, so if I slide a piece of 1/2" pex into a gas supply I can have water heater connector? Crafty Chinese I tell ya.

At least they were forward thinking enough to put isolation kits on for you, right?


----------



## Nevada Plumber (Jan 3, 2009)

As bad as that is, it's much better then the crap tankless installs I run into in my town.

Here is a Bosch unit I looked at the other day.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Nevada Plumber said:


> As bad as that is, it's much better then the crap tankless installs I run into in my town.
> 
> Here is a Bosch unit I looked at the other day.


Now that is a quality install there...

By someone that takes real pride in their craftsmanship... :laughing:


----------



## Nevada Plumber (Jan 3, 2009)

The sad thing is that job was inspected. Notice the B vent coming out the top of the unit, even though you can't use B vent for that unit.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Is there a water softener on the right? I'm wondering how many flex lines they could fit in that small area.






Paul


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

At least on the one above they sprang for a valve kit....


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

Wow... Those are just wrong on so many levels, I wouldn't know where to start


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

We need the bad plumbers to make the good ones look that much better.


----------



## ckoch407 (Sep 30, 2009)

That could get somebody killed after it corrodes out. Thats pretty bad. 





Nevada Plumber said:


> The sad thing is that job was inspected. Notice the B vent coming out the top of the unit, even though you can't use B vent for that unit.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

Nevada Plumber said:


> As bad as that is, it's much better then the crap tankless installs I run into in my town.
> 
> Here is a Bosch unit I looked at the other day.


Let me guess Bosch 250sx


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Nope the latest and greatest from Shanghai... :laughing:
> 
> http://www.directyiwu.com/item/corrugated-stainless-steel-8169640/


 I like the corrugated stainless supplies.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

I removed a hacked up old bosch 125bng. The unit served one kitchen sink only and was way oversized the thing was all sooted up and the gas valve was sticking from lack of maintenance. Installed a new bosch 260pn and cleaned up the install


Before.. unit damn near sitting on the floor piping all hacked up soft copper no support











After





















The one thing i dont like about these units is bosch makes you use those cheesey looking flex lines to connect to their proprietary threads for hot and cold. By the way these things are purely mechanical no electrical connections with standing pilot. They have some larger models that are mechanical as well without standing pilot with a "hydrogenerator" when water flows in the valve a turbine spins and creates voltage for spark ignition.


----------

